# 2014 Beavertail Strike



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I suppose it's time to post the new sled replacing the Cayenne... I'll add more from the last couple weeks later today, so a picture or two will have to do for now.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's about time! Sweet skiff! Nice work on sliming it good too!

Andy


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

VERY NICE!!! Will & Liz can't be beat, GREAT folks! Enjoy!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome skiff! How are you liking the Merc?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Real classy. Enjoy!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a beauty. I love the color and the seats


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE the merc. It's incredibly quiet too.

More pictures...


First fish into the boat was a decent mid 20" red.

Second fish into the boat was this sight casted on the flats permit. It was an awesome experience to guide my good friend to his first permit!









































Shortly after that, my brother sight casted his largest redfish to date.














That's all for now!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, nice skiff and great pictures. That's the way to slime a new skiff!


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey that looks a lot like the one they had at Islamorada Boats! I tried my best to convince my wife that one of the keys to happiness is owning a new sweet skiff. She was skeptical to say the least. That color was even better looking in person and with the black merc and metal it really popped. Congrats on the new sled.


----------



## Brad_M (Mar 6, 2014)

I was wondering....and now I'm not. ;D

Very cool!


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice skiff, looks more on the green side in low light and the blue pops in the sun.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome ride Alissa! Hopefully I will see it for the RedFly??


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice skiff! That Merc is one sweet looking motor!
Soooooo you gonna get a custom poling platform on that one too?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

OOOOOKAY, it's about time I checked this thread!!!

chrisf - That is my favorite thing about the color...I don't even know how to describe it because I swear it changes from blue to green depending on the lighting. It pops so great against the black powder coating too.

Shadowcast - Hmmm...hadn't thought about the RedFly, I don't have any details on it! 

oysterbreath - I'm pretty happy with my poling platform as it is...the vote is on a casting platform though. I'm in desperate need of one.  


I hope some people got to see my boat at the Florida Sportsman Outdoor Expo in Tampa this last weekend. She was lined up with the rest of the Beavertail fleet.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Boat looks great, I think the Strike is the best model they make.



> The vote is on a casting platform though. I'm in desperate need of one.


When you do get one built go ahead and get a lean post or seat put on it.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I made a few little upgrades to the skiff and the trailer. I set my trailer up to dry launch, and more often than not, I launch by myself. It's been a little risky running down the skinny trailer frame on a slippery surface. Simple fix, I added some high grit safety tape to the places I usually walk or step on. 












I also decided to Dri-Dek the inside of my storage compartments. It wasn't a difficult process, but it was a bit time consuming to get it to fit perfectly. Overall, I really like it.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Good looking rig, the Dri-Dek is the next thing to go onto my skiff.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

looking good, but might want to get a better lock, that one is way to easy to break


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Sweet rig! How do you like the Rhodan? I'm thinking about getting the swing tongue on my next skiff. Does it rattle a bunch when you're trailering?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks YnR! I love the Rhodan, it's by far the most accurate, reliable, and energy efficient anchoring trolling motor on the market. Wouldn't trade it for anything else. 

I haven't had any rattling issues with the swing tongue on my trailer. In all honesty though, I currently don't have to stow it with the swing tongue folded away, so that may have something to do with it? I don't know. Stowing my boat in the garage is important to me though, so any rattle that would develop would be a fair trade to keep my boat covered in a smaller garage.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, it's been a long time since I've posted anything on here - thought I'd drop some new pics to peep. She's got some upgrades!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

That's a gorgeous skiff!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice headband!


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

paint it black said:


> Nice headband!


It fits great, right? The color is super flattering.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, please let me tell you about Tampaflygirl. I did a solo trip on Saturday to brush up on my fly fishing. I was working a shoreline and up comes a nice HB Biscayne with Captain Alissa and Captain Shawn McCole. (They thought I was Shadowcast, we run similar skiffs). Lol.

Anyways, a large school of jacks erupts, I hooked up and thank goodness they were there. Alissa jumped on board my skiff, stowed the TM, repositioned the skiff twice, all the while I'm fighting this fish, and lands it with a tail grab, etc. This jack torched my stripping hand, bloodied my knuckles, and damn near broke my 8wt BVK. Thanks to Backwater for his killer fly btw!!!

This lady is one hell of a waterman and can cast a fly a country mile. Thanks so much Alissa!


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 8113
> Well, please let me tell you about Tampaflygirl. I did a solo trip on Saturday to brush up on my fly fishing. I was working a shoreline and up comes a nice HB Biscayne with Captain Alissa and Captain Shawn McCole. (They thought I was Shadowcast, we run similar skiffs). Lol.
> 
> Anyways, a large school of jacks erupts, I hooked up and thank goodness they were there. Alissa jumped on board my skiff, stowed the TM, repositioned the skiff twice, all the while I'm fighting this fish, and lands it with a tail grab, etc. This jack torched my stripping hand, bloodied my knuckles, and damn near broke my 8wt BVK. Thanks to Backwater for his killer fly btw!!!
> ...


Nice! Shawn is one of my good buddies.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

That Yota looks pretty sick too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 8113
> Well, please let me tell you about Tampaflygirl. I did a solo trip on Saturday to brush up on my fly fishing. I was working a shoreline and up comes a nice HB Biscayne with Captain Alissa and Captain Shawn McCole. (They thought I was Shadowcast, we run similar skiffs). Lol.
> 
> Anyways, a large school of jacks erupts, I hooked up and thank goodness they were there. Alissa jumped on board my skiff, stowed the TM, repositioned the skiff twice, all the while I'm fighting this fish, and lands it with a tail grab, etc. This jack torched my stripping hand, bloodied my knuckles, and damn near broke my 8wt BVK. Thanks to Backwater for his killer fly btw!!!
> ...


And to think you lead me to believe you caught that pig all by yourself. It sure is a good thing that I figured out how to read!

Tampa Fly Girl - are you still out at BPS?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> And to think you lead me to believe you caught that pig all by yourself. It sure is a good thing that I figured out how to read!
> 
> Tampa Fly Girl - are you still out at BPS?


No, she don't work there anymore. Been well over a year now, me thinks.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Megalops said:


> View attachment 8113
> Well, please let me tell you about Tampaflygirl. I did a solo trip on Saturday to brush up on my fly fishing. I was working a shoreline and up comes a nice HB Biscayne with Captain Alissa and Captain Shawn McCole. (They thought I was Shadowcast, we run similar skiffs). Lol.
> 
> Anyways, a large school of jacks erupts, I hooked up and thank goodness they were there. Alissa jumped on board my skiff, stowed the TM, repositioned the skiff twice, all the while I'm fighting this fish, and lands it with a tail grab, etc. This jack torched my stripping hand, bloodied my knuckles, and damn near broke my 8wt BVK. Thanks to Backwater for his killer fly btw!!!
> ...




WELL DANG. This is just about the nicest thing I've read in a while! Thank you so much for sharing our story, it honestly was such a great day and it all started with watching you hook into the big jack. I'm glad we got the fish to the boat and we were able to snap some pics. Definitely a memory I won't forget.  Hopefully I'll see you on the water more often!


As for BPS, I no longer work there as of about a year ago, Backwater is correct.


----------



## Bigtuna53 (Nov 27, 2016)

More importantly; how does that Tacoma perform towing that skiff? Whats the mpg?

PS: Nice permit!




TampaFlyGirl said:


> I suppose it's time to post the new sled replacing the Cayenne... I'll add more from the last couple weeks later today, so a picture or two will have to do for now.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

It’s been well over a year since my last post - I’m still alive and still kicking it with the skiff! I even took it alligator hunting...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like you redid the nonskid. Looks good and that's one beast of a gator.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

TampaFlyGirl said:


> It’s been well over a year since my last post - I’m still alive and still kicking it with the skiff! I even took it alligator hunting...


That picture on the ramp is pretty dang sweet. What do they call that color (skiff, not the truck)?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

bryson said:


> That picture on the ramp is pretty dang sweet. What do they call that color (skiff, not the truck)?


Thanks! The lighting was really great the other day. The color is actually custom, it’s a Behr paint color that I picked at Home Depot many years ago. I had it color matched into a gel coat.


----------

